# Trouble configuring a wireless network (no extensions)

## Arcenturion

Hello experts, thanks for helping me configure a sustainable wired connection on my Laptop. However, I still need help configuring a wireless one.

iwconfig:

```

enp0s25   no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlp3s0    no wireless extensions.

```

dmesg | grep iwl: 

```

[    1.409937] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:d

[    1.411960] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    1.414037] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN, REV=0x4

[    1.452918] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: device EEPROM VER=0x36, CALIB=0x5

[    1.455011] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[    1.457133] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.457298] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:ds

[    1.459385] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    8.395497] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24

[    8.395759] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs'

[  124.502074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[  125.872061] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[  125.872065] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[  125.873087] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  125.873087] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  125.873087] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  125.873087] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  429.501068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[  430.858065] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[  430.858070] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[  430.859054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  430.859054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  430.859054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  430.859054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  744.503088] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[  745.863076] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[  745.863081] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[  745.864066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  745.864066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  745.864066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[  745.864066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1059.504068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 1060.863061] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 1060.863065] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 1060.864049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1060.864049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1060.864049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1060.864049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1374.502064] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 1375.861046] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 1375.861052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 1375.862031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1375.862031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1375.862031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1375.862031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1689.501034] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 1690.866059] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 1690.866065] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 1690.867048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1690.867048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1690.867048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 1690.867048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2004.503067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 2005.866078] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_RXON: time out after 500ms.

[ 2005.866084] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error setting new RXON (-110)

[ 2005.867054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2005.867054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2005.867054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2005.867054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2319.503072] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 2320.914066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 2320.914071] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 2320.915055] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2320.915055] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2320.915055] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2320.915055] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2634.503068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 2635.920071] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 2635.920076] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 2635.921060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2635.921060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2635.921060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2635.921060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2949.501094] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 2950.925068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 2950.925073] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 2950.926060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2950.926060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2950.926060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 2950.926060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3264.504095] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 3265.930054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 3265.930059] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 3265.931043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3265.931043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3265.931043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3265.931043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3579.503071] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 3580.433090] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 3580.433096] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 3580.434073] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3580.434073] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3580.434073] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3580.434073] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3894.502062] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 3895.940021] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 3895.940027] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 3895.941213] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3895.941213] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3895.941213] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 3895.941213] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4209.501039] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 4210.444059] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 4210.444063] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 4210.445047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4210.445047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4210.445047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4210.445047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4524.503047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 4525.951044] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 4525.951052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 4525.952027] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4525.952027] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4525.952027] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4525.952027] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4839.503052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 4840.457048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 4840.457054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 4840.458035] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4840.458035] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4840.458035] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 4840.458035] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5154.502092] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 5155.961056] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 5155.961062] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 5155.962043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5155.962043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5155.962043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5155.962043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5469.501095] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 5470.463059] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 5470.463064] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 5470.464047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5470.464047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5470.464047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5470.464047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5784.503068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 5785.967058] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 5785.967063] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 5785.968048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5785.968048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5785.968048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 5785.968048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6099.503070] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 6100.470068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 6100.470073] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 6100.471060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6100.471060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6100.471060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6100.471060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6414.503059] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 6415.975064] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 6415.975069] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 6415.976047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6415.976047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6415.976047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6415.976047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6729.501095] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 6730.480068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 6730.480074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 6730.481054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6730.481054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6730.481054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 6730.481054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7044.502086] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 7045.985068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 7045.985073] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 7045.986060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7045.986060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7045.986060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7045.986060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7359.503085] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 7360.490062] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 7360.490067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 7360.491049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7360.491049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7360.491049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7360.491049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7674.503074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 7675.494080] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 7675.494085] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 7675.495067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7675.495067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7675.495067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7675.495067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7989.501069] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 7990.744071] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 7990.744077] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 7990.745060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7990.745060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7990.745060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 7990.745060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8304.504082] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 8305.745064] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 8305.745069] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 8305.746053] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8305.746053] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8305.746053] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8305.746053] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8619.503084] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 8620.751064] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 8620.751069] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 8620.752048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8620.752048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8620.752048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8620.752048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8934.503071] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 8935.759060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 8935.759064] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 8935.760048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8935.760048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8935.760048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 8935.760048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9249.501074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 9250.764025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 9250.764031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 9250.765074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9250.765074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9250.765074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9250.765074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9564.504058] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 9565.767041] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 9565.767050] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 9565.768021] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9565.768021] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9565.768021] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9565.768021] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9879.501079] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[ 9880.771060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[ 9880.771065] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[ 9880.772048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9880.772048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9880.772048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[ 9880.772048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10194.503087] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[10195.774019] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[10195.774024] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[10195.775035] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10195.775035] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10195.775035] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10195.775035] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10509.501094] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[10510.780073] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[10510.780077] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[10510.781066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10510.781066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10510.781066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10510.781066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10824.501095] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[10825.785063] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[10825.785067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[10825.786052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10825.786052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10825.786052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[10825.786052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11139.503082] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[11140.791064] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[11140.791069] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[11140.792052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11140.792052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11140.792052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11140.792052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11454.501072] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[11455.796065] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[11455.796070] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[11455.797052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11455.797052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11455.797052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11455.797052] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11769.501038] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[11770.796043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[11770.796051] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[11770.797025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11770.797025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11770.797025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[11770.797025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12084.503075] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[12085.799083] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[12085.799088] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[12085.800067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12085.800067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12085.800067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12085.800067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12399.503075] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[12400.804067] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[12400.804072] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[12400.805055] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12400.805055] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12400.805055] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12400.805055] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12714.503065] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[12715.808061] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[12715.808066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[12715.809049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12715.809049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12715.809049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[12715.809049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13029.501069] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[13030.811039] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[13030.811047] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[13030.812025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13030.812025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13030.812025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13030.812025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13344.503044] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[13345.816025] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[13345.816031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[13345.817048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13345.817048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13345.817048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13345.817048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13659.503094] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[13660.823071] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[13660.823076] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[13660.824060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13660.824060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13660.824060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13660.824060] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13974.501090] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[13975.830081] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[13975.830086] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[13975.831068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13975.831068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13975.831068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[13975.831068] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14289.501096] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[14290.834049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[14290.834057] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[14290.835031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14290.835031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14290.835031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14290.835031] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14604.501050] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[14605.550043] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[14605.550048] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[14605.551030] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14605.551030] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14605.551030] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14605.551030] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14919.504089] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[14920.556061] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[14920.556066] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[14920.557049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14920.557049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14920.557049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[14920.557049] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[15234.502081] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms.

[15235.562065] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Queue 4 stuck for 2004 ms.

[15235.562069] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: On demand firmware reload

[15235.563054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 1 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[15235.563054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 3 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[15235.563054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 4 [0xa5a5a5a0]

[15235.563054] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Timeout stopping DMA channel 6 [0xa5a5a5a0]

```

ifconfig -a:

```

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.133  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::21a:6bff:fed0:e21  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1a:6b:d0:0e:21  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 118054  bytes 130567945 (124.5 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 3  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 92226  bytes 12502757 (11.9 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xfe000000-fe020000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 597  bytes 45120 (44.0 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 597  bytes 45120 (44.0 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 229  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:13:e8:b1:53:dd  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

My /etc/conf.d/net: 

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

auto_enp0s25="true"

config_enp0s25="192.168.1.146/24"

dns_servers_enp0s25="209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"

routes_enp0s25="default via 192.168.1.1"

enable_ipv6_enp0s25="false"

dhcpcd_enp0s25="-t 10"

modules_enp0s25="dhcpcd"

#----------------------------------

routes_wlp3s0="default via 192.168.1.1"

wpa_cli_wlp3s0="-G3600"

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

dns_servers_enp0s25="209.18.47.61 209.18.47.62 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4"

enable_ipv6_enp0s25="false"

wicd_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"

```

/etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant restart: 

```

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWRANGE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCGIWMODE]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument                                              [ ok ]

xxxx@xxxxxxx/etc/init.d $ 

```

nano -w /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf: 

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant/

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

ap_scan=0

update_config=1

network={

        ssid="******"

        psk="********"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

}

```

lsmod lists nothing except the headings (Module, SIze, Used by)

I've tried all sorts of wireless configuration options, and I realize that there may be some conflicts between them, so I tried to turn off the wicd daemon. The wpa_supplicant daemon, however, gives this when I try to stop it: 

```

* Stopping WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

 * start-stop-daemon: 1 process refused to stop

 * Failed to stop wpa_supplicant                                                   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to stop

```

I'm guessing it's a problem with my kernel module, iwl4965. How do I post my kernel config?

----------

## DONAHUE

pick a networking method: networkmanager, wicd, or standard handbook gentoo and announce it here.

in the meanwhile, run 

```
emerge linux-firmware
```

; if portage reports other firmware packages are blocking linux firmware, unmerge them. 

Skip this step if you are sure you have latest version of iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode at /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-4965-2.ucode .

Your menuconfig should look like: *Quote:*   

> [*] Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> <M>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API                       
> ...

 

The easy accurate way to post your config is to use wgetpaste. both the current gentoo minimal install cd and system rescue cd support wgetpaste. with either cd booted and the gentoo partitions mounted, 

```
wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

 or if the new install is booted 

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 and post the url returned

----------

## Arcenturion

My wgetpaste results: http://bpaste.net/show/94705/

So, because my net configuration file was generated by NetworkManager, I'm deciding to go with that unless you guys have any recommendations for better options)

----------

## DONAHUE

presuming you have emerged linux firmware, commence differential diagnosis:

```
ifconfig -a
```

does  wlp3s0 appear?

```
ifconfig
```

does  wlp3s0 appear?

```
rc-update show
```

does network manager appear in the boot runlevel? If not add it.

Do wicd, dhcpcd, wpa_supplicant, net.etho, net.enp0s25, net.net.wlan0, net.wlp3s0 appear in any run level? If so delete them. (rc-update del file)

```
ls /etc/init.d/net.*
```

 If symlinks for net.etho, net.enp0s25, net.net.wlan0, net.wlp3s0 appear, delete them. 

```
emerge -C wicd
```

 

```
rm -r /etc/wicd
```

```
emerge iw emerge network manager
```

```
iw wlp3s0 scan
```

Did it scan? If so make note of ssid spelling and settings returned.

```
reboot
```

use network manager to configure networks wired and wireless and prioritize

----------

## Arcenturion

I did everything you told me to do, but iwconfig still returns "no wireless extensions" for all interfaces. However, it does get wlp3s0 to scan successfully.

 I'm trying to start nm-applet right now, but it returns:

```

GLib-GIO-Message: Using the 'memory' GSettings backend.  Your settings will not be saved or shared with other applications.

** Message: applet now removed from the notification area

** (nm-applet:10911): WARNING **: Failed to register as an agent: (32) No session found for uid 0

```

----------

## DONAHUE

add your user account to the 'plugdev' group; try nm-applet again. 

If same or similar error:

modify dbus-access rights to get it working again. In /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf, Change 'deny' to 'allow' for the entries with "Sleep", "sleep", "wake", and  send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/> in the section <policy context="default">

disclaimer: I use either wicd or gentoo networking depending on whim of the install so we will learn configuring network manager together.

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> add your user account to the 'plugdev' group; try nm-applet again. 
> 
> If same or similar error:
> 
> modify dbus-access rights to get it working again. In /etc/dbus-1/system.d/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.conf, Change 'deny' to 'allow' for the entries with "Sleep", "sleep", "wake", and  send_destination="org.freedesktop.NetworkManager"/> in the section <policy context="default">
> ...

 

Before I saw this post, I searched online for a solution to the nm-applet problem, and came across a solution that told me to do what you did, but didn't specify what to edit, so I just set all the options to "allow." I still have the same error when starting nm-applet.

----------

## DONAHUE

we were on same page 

I have duplicated the error message, tried the same fix. got the same result errors, although the applet ran but did not connect. Still playing with it. Surprised networkmanager is a problem; it was easy a couple of years ago.

we could get you up in wicd in minutes.

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> we were on same page 
> 
> I have duplicated the error message, tried the same fix. got the same result errors, although the applet ran but did not connect. Still playing with it. Surprised networkmanager is a problem; it was easy a couple of years ago.
> 
> we could get you up in wicd in minutes.

 

Hmm, then let's try wicd.

----------

## DONAHUE

I just rebooted and redid the nm-applet and connected. going to try a restart.

----------

## DONAHUE

restart successful

do you have nm-applet icon ??

upper right of my gnome desktop

does

```
id your username
```

 show plugdev group?

if not 

```
usermod -a -G plugdev your username
```

and check 

```
id your username
```

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> restart successful
> 
> do you have nm-applet icon ??
> 
> upper right of my gnome desktop
> ...

 

I'm using OpenBox, not Gnome (but it can use Gnome apps). Yes, that command does show the plugdev group.

----------

## DONAHUE

for wicd:

```
emerge wicd

rc-update del NetworkManager boot

rc-update add wicd boot

/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop

/etc/init.d/wicd start
```

find wicd icon, open it, setup network

reboot

side by side, I find wicd faster and its gui more intuitive, NM controls more things

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> for wicd:
> 
> ```
> emerge wicd
> 
> ...

 

I'm having trouble starting the wicd daemon. /etc/init.d/wicd start returns

ERROR:wicd failed to start

----------

## Arcenturion

So, after an unmerging and a re-emerging, I managed to start the wicd daemon. However, it can't seem to detect any wireless networks, and iw wlp3s0 scan returns an input/output error (-5).

----------

## DONAHUE

change wpa_driver = wext to wpa_driver = nl80211 in /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf   forgetful old age here

emerge --unmerge networkmanager

reboot  

sorry i'm late. forum went off for a while.

----------

## Arcenturion

I did what you told me to do, but wicd-gtk says that there are no wireless networks found. 

sudo iwconfig shows wireless extensions for all of the interfaces, including wlp3s0

----------

## DONAHUE

what does /var/log/wicd/wicd.log say?

----------

## Arcenturion

http://bpaste.net/show/94778/

~ /var/log/wicd/wicd.log

----------

## DONAHUE

earlier said sudo iwconfig shows wireless extensions for all of the interfaces, including wlp3s0 ??? 

did you mean sudo iwconfig shows no wireless extensions for all of the interfaces, including wlp3s0 ?

Change menuconfig to include  *Quote:*   

>  [*] Networking support  ---> 
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> [*]     cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

  nl80211 is supposed be newer, better but

----------

## Arcenturion

Oh sorry! I meant to say it shows no interfaces.

----------

## DONAHUE

we did emerge iw?

```
iw wlp3s0 info | wgetpaste #your interface

iw phy0 info | wgetpaste # your physical device
```

----------

## Arcenturion

It turns out cfg80211 wasn't compiled. Anyway, I'm off to bed. I'll see you tomorrow, hopefully, and we'll continue from here. Thanks for all your help!

----------

## DONAHUE

this is a wild one. c ya

----------

## Arcenturion

I'm really sorry for not responding these past couple of days (busy stuff in life), but I now have some more free time to work on this.

My iw wlp3s0 info: 

```

Interface wlp3s0

        ifindex 4

        type managed

        wiphy 2

```

My iw phy0 info:

http://bpaste.net/show/95745/

----------

## DONAHUE

```
ifconfig
```

   # does wireless interface appear # ip address?

```
iw wlp3s0 scan
```

 # does it scan?

```
iwconfig scan
```

 # does it scan 

iw results say it should be working

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig
> ```
> ...

 

No, the wireless interface doesn't show an IP address. 

i# iw wlp3s0 scan doesn't scan (it says "no such device"

# iwconfig scan doesn't scan

```
command failed: Input/output error (-5)

```

^iw wlp3s0 scan

```
scan      No such device

```

^iwconfig scan

```

enp0s25: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.121  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 fe80::21a:6bff:fed0:e21  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:1a:6b:d0:0e:21  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 8388  bytes 6514932 (6.2 MiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 7767  bytes 1206568 (1.1 MiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 20  memory 0xfe000000-fe020000  

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 96  bytes 6416 (6.2 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 96  bytes 6416 (6.2 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=193<UP,RUNNING,NOARP>  mtu 1480

        inet6 ::127.0.0.1  prefixlen 96  scopeid 0x90<compat,host>

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 10  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:13:e8:b1:53:dd  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

^ifconfig

edit: it's not dangerous to have an ip address out like that, right?

----------

## DONAHUE

no significant danger IMHO

```
iwlist scan
```

 my typo

wicd-gtk still fails to start? but produces a good log?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge -s wicd wpa_supplicant dhcpcd dhcp rfkill
```

which show installed?

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -s wicd wpa_supplicant dhcpcd dhcp rfkill
> ```
> ...

 

dhcpcd, dhcp, wpa_supplicant, wicd (and the KDE client) are all installed, the rest aren't.

```

 

enp0s25   Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlp3s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

wicd-gtk starts, but detects no wireless networks.

----------

## DONAHUE

```
emerge rfkill

rfkill list
```

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge rfkill
> 
> ...

 

```

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

```

----------

## DONAHUE

```
iwlist scan
```

??

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> iwlist scan
> ```
> ...

 

```

enp0s25   Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlp3s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

----------

## DONAHUE

from cd, preferably sysresccd,

```
lspci -nnk

lsusb
```

 take a look for the wireless make model and particularly pciid 

example lspci -nnk   

Ethernet controller [0200]: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe [14e4:16b1] (rev 10)

	Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation Device [1849:96b1]

example lsub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1740:9801 Senao EUB9801 802.11abgn Wireless Adapter [Ralink RT3572]

does your wicd-gtk dialog have "switch on wifi" ?

in /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf set  *Quote:*   

> wpa_driver = nl80211

  then run

```
 iwlist scan

iw wlp3s0 scan 
```

in /etc/wicd/manager-settings.conf set  *Quote:*   

> wpa_driver =wext

  then run

```
 iwlist scan

iw wlp3s0 scan 
```

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> from cd, preferably sysresccd,
> 
> ```
> lspci -nnk
> 
> ...

 

Chainging the drivers in manager-settings.conf as you stated didn't work.

lspci -nnk in livecd returned

Make: Kedron

pciid: [8086:4230]

lsusb didn't work in livecd

----------

## DONAHUE

does your wicd-gtk dialog have "switch on wifi" ?     Network Switch on wifi  Disconnect all  Refresh   at the top

Is this wireless NIC known to work?

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> does your wicd-gtk dialog have "switch on wifi" ?     Network Switch on wifi  Disconnect all  Refresh   at the top
> 
> Is this wireless NIC known to work?

 

It has a "switch off" wi-fi, although nothing seems to happen when I click on it. It doesn't even react. My Wi-Fi on this laptop worked with Windows, Xubuntu, and Linux Mint.

----------

## DONAHUE

should shift from switch on wifi to switch off wifi to switch on wifi .....

does dmesg still show multiple  *Quote:*   

> loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24 
> 
> [    8.395759] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs' 
> 
> [  124.502074] iwl4965 0000:03:00.0: Error sending C_SCAN: time out after 500ms. 
> ...

  ??

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> should shift from switch on wifi to switch off wifi to switch on wifi .....
> 
> does dmesg still show multiple  *Quote:*   loaded firmware version 228.61.2.24 
> 
> [    8.395759] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-4965-rs' 
> ...

 

Yes. Oh, I should add that the "switch on wifi" button now reacts, although I'm still not getting any wireless networks detected through wicd-gtk.

----------

## DONAHUE

should have asked after the emerge linux-firmare reload. there is still a firmware problem. or a module interference problem. 

try recompiling kernel with menuconfig  *Quote:*   

>  < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection 
> 
> < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection
> 
> < >   Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimat
> ...

 

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> should have asked after the emerge linux-firmare reload. there is still a firmware problem. or a module interference problem. 
> 
> try recompiling kernel with menuconfig  *Quote:*    < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection 
> 
> < >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection
> ...

 

My kernel was already compiled that way. In that specific menu there is no other option filled in.

----------

## DONAHUE

sorry, looked at the old .config paste

right driver 

right firmware

won't scan, keeps reloading firmware, i give

your notebook has a light that says the radio is on?

----------

## Arcenturion

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> sorry, looked at the old .config paste
> 
> right driver 
> 
> right firmware
> ...

 

It sometimes lights up, and sometimes doesn't. Regardless, I still can't connect even when it lights up.

----------

## DONAHUE

with a kernel less than 3.7 or greater than or equal to 3.8.0 and a usb wireless device ... it would be nice to verify the problem being or not being a dying NIC. Have you tried going wireless on a sysresccd this week?

----------

## n0nuf

Kernel:Gentoo Linux x86_64 Generic 3.12.21-r1

Partition	Size	Type	Description

/dev/sda1	+32M	EF02	BIOS boot partition

/dev/sda2	+500M	8300	Boot partition

/dev/sda3	+16G	8200	Swap partition

/dev/sda4	...	8300	Root partition

# mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot  (might exist)

# mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mkswap /dev/sda3

# cd /mnt/gentoo

# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount --rbind /sys /mnt/gentoo/sys

# mount --rbind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# source /etc/profile

IMPORTANT: The Intel Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 (rev 35) REQUIRES all kernel wireless modules to be built as MODULES <M> so that firmware can be patched at boot time. On my system, I found that compiling "Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)" into the kernel prevents the interface from functioning.

1. Install:

These following 4 packages are all you need to enable wireless in frame buffer/cmd line:

# emerge -av net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

# emerge -av sys-apps/dbus

# emerge -av net-misc/dhcpcd

# emerge -av sys-kernel/linux-firmware

# rc-update add dbus default

Note: ( systemd-udevd should be loaded: 'ps -aux | less' to check)

Note: ( linux-firmware: /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-6000-4.ucode ) v9.176.4.1 or v9.221.4.1 works

Note: (/lib is a link to /lib64 on 64bit system)

2. Build Kernel (should be installed):

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi

https://gist.githubusercontent.com/buhman/7162560/raw/27ea1280f4087f6a052aaa51fdfa68ea9cb50ec1/wpa_cli

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

[*] Enable loadable module support

--> Network Support

----> Wireless

------> <M> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

------> [*] cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

------> <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

--> Device Drivers

----> Generic Driver Options

------> [*] Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the roots

------> [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in the kernel library

------> [*] Fallback user-helper invocation of firmware loading

----> Network Device Support

------> [*] Ethernet driver support (I selected <M> for all Intel cards JIC)

----> Wireless LAN

------> (I selected <M> on all Intel options in this section)

------> <M> Intel Wireless WiFi Next Gen AGN - Wireless-N/Advanced-N/Ultimate-N (iwlwifi)  <- *** MOST IMPORTANT

----> <M> Userspace I/O drivers

Note: I read that some network encryption schemes require the " [*] Cryptographic API " modules for SHA, AES, etc. to be built to support the function. You might want to <M> the options under this branch if that is the case.

# make && make modules_install

# make install

# emerge sys-boot/grub

# grub2-instal /dev/sd-x

# grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg

(to move new kernel into place and hook it up)

3. Create configuration files:

Note: *** I've found that having IPv6 enabled on the wireless interface breaks my wireless network. It is disabled below.

Create or modify the following two files:

# /etc/conf.d/net

modules=“wpa_supplicant”

config_wlp3s0=“dhcp”

wpa_cli_wlp3s0=“-G3600”

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0=“-Dnl80211”

# *** disable IPv6 for this wireless card ***

enable_ipv6_wlp3s0=“false”

dhcpcd_wlp3s0=“-t 10”

modules_wlp3s0=“dhcpcd”

# end net

# /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/run/wpa_supplicant

# next line should be uncommented so only root can view/modify

# ctrl_interface_group=0

# might set next one to '0' so other programs do not change your config w/o you knowing

update_config=1

fast_reauth=1

# configure the first wireless network:

network={

ssid=“your SSID here”

psk=“your password here”

scan_ssid=1

# higher priority is first to connect

priority=2

}

# configure a second wireless network:

network={

ssid="second wireless network SSID here”

psk=“second wireless network password here”

scan_ssid=1

# higher priority is first to connect - this one connects before previous

priority=5

}

# add third, fourth, etc. as needed...

# end wpa_supplicant

4. Test:

After emerging, building kernel/modules, and editing these two files you can test by manually loading wpa_supplicant with the following and testing with wpa_cli:

# wpa_supplicant -Dnl80211 -iwlp3s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -B -f/var/log/wpa_supplicant.log

Note: -D is driver. -i is interface. -c is config. -B is background. -f is logging.

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wpa_supplicant

http://linux.die.net/man/5/wpa_supplicant.conf

# wpa_cli  

> help

Ok, there you have it. Hours of surfing through the net looking for the correct settings and configurations. I hope this saves someone some time and frustration.

-S

----------

